# Nice Western flyer-  4 gill tank bike



## whizzer kid (Jan 22, 2017)

Nice bike I hope to strike a deal with a friend on. All my bikes are og paint . But this one even though repainted will fit in nice ! Might change few things , like speedo, and get some vintage tires. Seem pretty rare, after a little research .


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2017)

Very Nice!


----------



## Dave K (Jan 22, 2017)

Wow that is an amazing bike.


----------



## Euphman06 (Jan 22, 2017)

Yum! That's a nice one


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 22, 2017)

Be interested in the serial number on that one. I restored one very similar to that a few years back--it has since moved on. V/r Shawn


----------



## Evans200 (Jan 22, 2017)

Beautiful color combo.


----------



## syclesavage (Jan 22, 2017)

Very bright looking ride for sure


----------



## sludgeguy (Jan 23, 2017)

That looks amazing!


----------



## Boris (Jan 24, 2017)

Extremely nice Eric!


----------



## azbug-i (Jan 24, 2017)

Great bike one of my favorites! !!


----------



## catfish (Jan 24, 2017)

Great bike! Nice Persons reflecto lights too!


----------



## kreika (Jan 24, 2017)

I love twin headlights and that is sick!!!!


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jan 24, 2017)

That western flyer is amazing!!


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jan 25, 2017)

I would give my left nut for that bike


----------



## Fltwd57 (Jan 25, 2017)

HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> I would give my left nut for that bike




I doubt that would be an acceptable trade...


----------



## whizzer kid (Jan 25, 2017)

Fltwd57 said:


> I doubt that would be an acceptable trade...



Hahaha.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jan 25, 2017)

Fltwd57 said:


> I doubt that would be an acceptable trade...



Thats the only one i have left.


----------



## JimRoy (Jan 29, 2017)

Nice bike and paint combo.   Let me know if you plan to sell any of your og bikes to make room for this beauty


----------



## whizzer kid (Mar 7, 2017)

Well good news, half way there to having this bike in my collection. I can't understand the owner now is short on space and "has to sell it " .lol. 
  So I will be posting a 32 Colton flyer F/S and maybe a stingray 74 5 speed fastback to help finance it . 
   Does anyone out there know if this taillight lenses on the rear rack is correct ? It seems to me not to be .
But I'm a Newbie on CWC stuff. Thanks for any input .


----------



## whizzer kid (Apr 20, 2017)

I did it!! Finally own a prewar CWC bike. This 4 gill.
 Now need to fix few small incorrect parts and polish her up!! Hands down one of my favorite bikes I have ever bought and had the honor to own. Thanks anyone how has bought parts from me in last few months to be able to get this bike,
the cabe rocks!! Eric


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 20, 2017)

Congrats on a real beaut!!!


----------



## ricobike (Apr 22, 2017)

whizzer kid said:


> I did it!! Finally own a prewar CWC bike. This 4 gill.
> Now need to fix few small incorrect parts and polish her up!! Hands down one of my favorite bikes I have ever bought and had the honor to own. Thanks anyone how has bought parts from me in last few months to be able to get this bike,
> the cabe rocks!! Eric
> 
> View attachment 454148




Whenever I sell a bike (which isn't all that often), I always hope that the buyer's reaction is like yours is with this bike.  Congratulations on your new bike!


----------



## Nashman (Apr 23, 2017)

Way to go Eric!!  You are a 1st class guy and deserve to own this killer ride.What goes around, comes around. This time in the form of a 4 gill CWC.


----------

